# Peticure



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

I saw and info commercial for Peticure, and it looked really interesting. Here is the link to the website http://www.peticure.com/ the cost is $30.00 plus shipping. Has anyone used this? I like the fact that there are no ruff edges left after trimming.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Mar 11, 2008)

I would like to know too if anyone has tried it. I think we would need to use the Elite size one though.


----------

